# Connect External speaker with Samsung LED



## vikasg03 (May 26, 2012)

I want to connect 4.1 Speaker with my Samsung 5 series LED tv (UA32d5000) model. I could not found a way, how to connect. My speaker system is having one output which I am using in my PC. TV is having one digital audio out option but its size is small. speaker male pin is big (which is plugging in PC normally )
Please let me know the process to connect.


----------



## vikasg03 (Dec 29, 2012)

Anyone has idea about Audio optical cable, from where we can purchase


----------



## Minion (Dec 30, 2012)

vikasg03 said:


> I want to connect 4.1 Speaker with my Samsung 5 series LED tv (UA32d5000) model. I could not found a way, how to connect. My speaker system is having one output which I am using in my PC. TV is having one digital audio out option but its size is small. speaker male pin is big (which is plugging in PC normally )
> Please let me know the process to connect.



Don't you t.v has 3.5mm jack?


----------



## astrokidvaibhav (Dec 30, 2012)

Get the cable and the connectors from market and get someone to join it.. Voila.. You have a cheap connecting cable.. I did the same for my 3.5mm to 3.5mm stereo male cable..


----------

